
As of today, women can attend the Software Circus conference for free - mrmrcoleman
http://softwarecircus.io/diversity/
======
ferrantim
Nice work Mark. I fully support your approach. I hope it's successful!

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Thanks Michael!

------
duarte_vasco
Great way to support the development of our profession! Awesome initiative.

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Thank you Vasco.

------
dudul
I don't understand the rational for the free tickets. Are we saying that
what's keeping women out of conferences is the price? I thought it was the
unwelcoming atmosphere and sexist behaviors.

If you have the CoC and work on creating a good ambiance, how is a free ticket
meaningful? Even worse for the opposite: if the atmosphere is not welcoming,
how is a free ticket making it any better? You get harassed but at least you
save $200?

~~~
sethvargo
Hey there. You have a very valid point, but it looks like the conference does
have a strict code of conduct and explains a bit more about their rationale
for free tickets in the post
[http://softwarecircus.io/diversity/](http://softwarecircus.io/diversity/).

I think the conference organizers are trying to eliminate _any_ barriers that
would limit women or other unprivileged groups from attending, some of which
might be financial.

~~~
mrmrcoleman
That's a much more succinct version of what I was trying to say Seth. Thanks.

